# Five New Terrain Pieces- What are These Worth? I Need Tyranids!



## Double-Dash (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm going to start selling some gaming terrain on Ebay, but I thought I might go ahead and touch base with the gaming community itself before going ultra-public. I currently have these five pieces finished. Three others are nearly done. But anyway, two questions:

I'm new to this, so what do you think would be a fair price for these items? Not many items like this on Ebay (at least after a cursory look). And secondly, might anyone be interested in them? 

Thanks!

Austin

P.S. Basically, I'm looking to put together a Tyranid army, and money is a little tight, so... time to put the hand to the foamboard ;-) 

View attachment 959932780


View attachment 959932781


View attachment 959932782


View attachment 959932783


View attachment 959932784


View attachment 959932785


View attachment 959932786


View attachment 959932787


----------



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

well i hope you the best in this, I have in the past tried to sell similar items, although admittedly yours look tons better, and seldom get more that $5 or $6 for a piece like this.

Yours should do a lot better but I would not expect more than $20 or so a piece for them, and honestly there worth I would say every bit of twice that just based on these pics.

I wish you the best of luck


----------



## Double-Dash (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re:*

Well, thank you! Very kind words. Yeah, I wouldn't expect to get more than $20 out of the smaller stuff. I'm tempted, for my own sense of enjoyment, to do fewer, larger items. Something like 2 Feet by 13 inches wide, and maybe 5-6 inches tall; an item that people can set together on a 4X8 table. 

I'm probably getting ahead of myself, however. Let's see how these smaller things do


----------

